# Do Bettas EAT cherry shrimp?



## Spinosaurus

Ok so had my beta, 4 neons and cherry shrimp for 1 month. Everything going well, water PH etc fine, weekly 25% water change and fed every other day with appropriate foods. 

However, I haven't seen my cherry shrimp in the last 72 hours and I think my Betta has eaten him?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep, Betta's are carnivores and will eat anything that might be nice and soft like a molting shrimp ;-) Usually most don't bother the adults and eat the babies but sometimes you just get an overly zealous Betta who wants to eat everything lol. It happens and isn't unheard of, some Betta's will and some won't.


----------



## Spinosaurus

Gutted! :roll:

I had a small cave made up for the shrimp to hide in, but the shrimp never really went into it - Perhaps the cave was too big?, the beta could go inside it and so the shrimp probably never got a break. That said, the beta was never interested in the shrimp at all, and I bought them at about the same size.

Oh well, smaller cave needed!


----------



## Lilypad

I had a ghost shrimp for about 2 weeks before it suddenly disappeared. My betta was a juvie and the shrimp was an adult, so I thought I would be safe. WRONG. Found the ghost shrimp tucked behind a piece of wood, torn apart. My betta also eats snail eggs. I've had one adult pond snail in the tank for the last 3 months with no offspring. My betta loves to tear those eggs down!


----------



## TerriGtoo

Spinosaurus said:


> Gutted! :roll:
> 
> I had a small cave made up for the shrimp to hide in, but the shrimp never really went into it - Perhaps the cave was too big?, the beta could go inside it and so the shrimp probably never got a break. That said, the beta was never interested in the shrimp at all, and I bought them at about the same size.
> 
> Oh well, smaller cave needed!


Or a separate tank for the shrimp.


----------



## Silverfang

I had one girl strutting around with a half eaten cherry in her mouth. Poor thing was still alive and flailing. Safest on their own.


----------



## Netti

If you are going to try adding cherry shrimp to the betta tank again you could get a nice big clump of Java Moss, this might give them a bit of cover from the Betta. Especially if you tie it on drift wood, this will make it more difficult for the Betta to hunt them down.


----------



## lizcateyes

Shrimp haven't ever fared well with any of my bettas, I gave up on having them in the same tank and just had a separate shrimp tank for a while. Cherries are neat, and in my experience were more active when they were the only things in the tank


----------



## Spinosaurus

Yeah I had a nice big lump of java moss on the drift wood, and it did swim around the tank a lot, before resting on the moss. But as soon as the Betta arrived it stopped swimming around the tank and just stayed still in the moss - clearly scared to venture into open water!

Might not bother with another one, any other tank tidiers that won't be a nice Betta snack!?!?


----------



## chelley

check the floor LOL! my amano shrimp jumped ship so to speak. rather commit suicide then spend time with Beastie!


----------



## AAquarist

I put Cherry Shrimp in Chippewa's tank thinking it would be fine....I think like 2 days ago or so. He killed all of them within hours. He has had tank mates before and I didn't think he would bother these guys but I was wrong. He will never have any again that's for sure.  I guess it depends on the betta.

Meanwhile, when I had Buzz, he lived with a feeder guppy. Chased it ONCE and never bothered it again. I gave him to a friend of mine and she says they sometimes get in each others way but Buzz has never shown any aggression toward it since as far as I know.


----------



## shooter

Knock on wood mine are all fine and Bruce doesn't seem interested in them. The cherry's are all active, growing, have great color, and openly cruise around exploring. They are SO much fun to watch! But I know it's very hit and miss if an individual betta will get along with them or not.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

As a rule, Betta do not catch and kill healthy adult shrimp. Unfortunately, too many people do not realize how sensitive are shrimp; much more sensitive than most fish. Stress, unstable water parameters and large water changes make for weakened or dying shrimp that are easy prey for a Betta and other fish.

1. Even with heavy cover the stress of living with a predator in a closed environment will severely compromise shrimp health. If your shrimp stay hidden they are stressed. 

2. Shrimp need a tank that is cycled and has been that way for at least 6-8 weeks. This allows for parameters to stabilize and biofilm on which they dine to develop. 

3. Sensitive to parameters, water changes of more than 20%-25% can alter them enough to be deadly or compromising. 

Perhaps the biggest killer of shrimp is too high or sudden changes in TDS (Total Dissolved Solids). If TDS is too high shrimp cannot molt as their carapace is too hard. One symptom is shrimp suddenly jumping backwards across the aquarium. 

High TDS in source water and water changes of more than 20%-25% are usually the culprits. A TDS meter runs around $15.00 and is invaluable if you seriously wish to keep shrimp (or Crays) healthy. If source water is high (200+) you can use half tap and half distilled or drinking water to bring it down. 

And now you know more than you ever wanted about successful shrimp keeping. ;-)


----------



## Cey

My betta Murderface is notorious for eating ghost shrimp, and I am sure he would do the same to cherry shrimp. For the right betta, shrimp are nothing but snacks.


----------

